

Posterous.com (YC Summer 2008) launches custom domain name - superkarn
http://blog.posterous.com/custom-domain-name-support-for
Awesome, been waiting for this feature.  Thanks!
======
hooande
It seems like these guys add a new feature every few days. That's how you stay
ahead of the competition. Keep it going posterous team!

------
mhartl
Cool. I've been waiting for this (as Garry well knows :-).

